# Dishwasher for short counter depth?



## scorrpio

I recently replaced my old dishwasher with a Bosch SHE68M05C. While it does specify a 24" deep countertop, the last 2" of that space are reserved for plumbing/electrical. Lower 4", that space is about 3.5" wide. As far as I can recall, there are no protruding parts on the back, so it should fit under a 22" deep counter - provided your supply, drain and electrical all enter dishwasher space within 4" from floor and no more than about 1.5" from the back wall. You could remove a small piece of drywall (or plaster/lath) in order to make a bit more room there.

Overall, if you go to websites of various manufacturers, they usually have detailed specifications and installation instructions (along with required clearances) in pdf form.


----------



## artemis78

*Did you ever find one?*

...just curious, as we are in exactly the same position....we have 1920s cabinets that are also 22 1/4" deep (must've been the norm!) that we're now trying to put a dishwasher into (complicated by the fact that the cabinets themselves are odd sizes, so we'll have to chop into those as well!) Did you end up installing one, and if so, any lessons learned on that front? We'd love to hear if you found a solution, as we have to launch into this project after the new year. Thanks!


----------



## wfischer

*Hope this helps.*

I installed a dishwasher in my new home (new to me, built in 1938) last month. I too have short counters. My counter depth is 23 1/4, and the cabinets themselves are 22 1/2. But after years of handwashing dishes and hating every minute of it, I wasn't about to let a few numbers stop me! 

Before:


After:


The frame around the dishwasher is 2x4's and 5/8" OSB. The top is still bare, but it will eventually be covered when I install new laminate countertop throughout the kitchen. The OSB top sticks out just slightly more than the countertop, but I rounded off the corner to keep it from being poked, and it won't be as noticeable once the new laminate is installed. The only real problem I had was the dishwasher's height. I had to crank the leveling "feet" all the way tight, and not lay down tile underneath the dishwasher, in order to be able to screw the mounting brackets to the underside of the OSB and still have it flush with the old countertop.

Additional info about the dishwasher itself can be found here: http://products.geappliances.com/Ap...=GSD4000NWW&SITEID=GEA&CHANNEL=CH0004&TABID=2


----------



## tiberiu

I don't know if you have European vendors in your area, but European dishwashers have other standards and could probably fit exactly in the space you need there.


----------

